# GM/Saturn Vue Torque Converter???



## hiawassee1 (May 28, 2013)

My wife has an 05 AWD Saturn Vue, is has a vibration that occurs, after reading online seems like it could be a torque converter.  Any ideas as to how to figure out if that is it?  Maybe some of you mechanics from GM can chime in.

Thanks, J.R.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 29, 2013)

Need more info. When does this vibration occur the most? During what conditions.....slight incline, decline, level road, hwy cruising speed? Have you tried it with the A/C both OFF and ON?


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 29, 2013)

wife says its basically in the 40-45 mph range, typically after letting off the gas pedal, all conditions.  havent tried it with the AC on.


----------



## mattech (May 29, 2013)

If it is just at cruising speed and seems to "shudder" when shifting gear it is probably the torque converter. Napa sells a product called Dr. Shudder. I think it was $11. just add to your transmission fluid and it should settle down after a while. My F150 did this. I added this a few years back and it helped out.


Here is what I am talking about.     http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-230/Dr.+Tranny+Instant+Shudder+Fixx


----------



## mattech (May 29, 2013)

Also I'll add it feels like you are running over those lines they put a few hundred yards infront of stop signs.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 30, 2013)

Yep, most likely torque converter shudder. Happens when the converter 'locks up' when in gets into the highest gear/overdrive. How many miles are on it? Have you had the transmission serviced? If you've never had it serviced and already have over 100K miles on it, you might shy away from the service and just pour in a friction modifier...basically 'anti-shudder' additive.

Lubegard makes pretty good additives. I've used their products numerous times over the years. Works pretty well in most situations where converter shudder is present.

In reality, the fluid is probably past due to be changed. If you do decide on a service, have a fluid exchange done. A lot of people refer to this as a 'flush'. You don't want an actual flush. What you want is to find someone with a T-Tech fluid exchanger. There is no pump in this machine. It relies only on the pressure of your transmission's pump to do all the work. That way, there's no excessive/extra pressure introduced into the transmission....which is not good for units with a lot of miles on them. It replaces about 98% of the fluid in the entire system. I would definitely add the Lubegard additive when the service is complete.


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 30, 2013)

I remember trying to have this done a while back, and they told me it was a sealed transmission, and couldnt change the fluid.  The car has 145,000 miles, and no it has nevver been done.  

We are going out of town for the week so going to drop off at the mechanic and see what he thinks, maybe see if he can add the lubegard to it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 31, 2013)

hiawassee1 said:


> I remember trying to have this done a while back, and they told me it was a sealed transmission, and couldnt change the fluid.  The car has 145,000 miles, and no it has nevver been done.
> 
> We are going out of town for the week so going to drop off at the mechanic and see what he thinks, maybe see if he can add the lubegard to it.



Who told you it was sealed transmission? Quick lube facility? There have been a lot of changes over the years where manufacturers have deleted dip sticks and such on transmissions so that consumers feel they HAVE to carry it back to the dealer for service. The transmission is checked/filled from underneath. There's a procedure to follow to do this correctly. If it has cooling lines, it can be done. Usually people who deny services like this are too lazy to do it or are uneducated about it.


----------



## klwehunt (Jun 7, 2013)

hiawassee1 said:


> My wife has an 05 AWD Saturn Vue, is has a vibration that occurs, after reading online seems like it could be a torque converter.  Any ideas as to how to figure out if that is it?  Maybe some of you mechanics from GM can chime in.
> 
> Thanks, J.R.



The 2007 vue had a recall on the torque converter you might check with a gmc dealer to find out about the 05.I have a friend that builds wrecked saturns he has lots of parts.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah we had that update done.  The mechanic changed worked on it this past week going to pick it up mon morn, and see if it is better.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 9, 2013)

hiawassee1 said:


> yeah we had that update done.  The mechanic changed worked on it this past week going to pick it up mon morn, and see if it is better.


What did he do to it? Just curious.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 10, 2013)

we started off by servicing the transmission.  Will see how it does today.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 10, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 11, 2013)

She said the car ran like it was suppose too.  At least this guy took the time to figure it out.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good deal!!


----------

